
Ask HN: How important is “general knowledge” to you? - inputcoffee
I met two people that work, or worked, in senior positions at one of the big 6 tech companies in the US. (Not Google.)<p>Neither of them knew that: Sundar Pichai was the CEO of Google, or that Google had re-organized as Alphabet, or that Larry Page had taken over as CEO of Alphabet.<p>Is this just an outlier in the world, or is that something you would expect a senior manager to know?
======
parul
I would definitely expect a senior manager in a tech company to know that!
Keeping an eye on trends, competitors, influencers, big shakeups is a must for
doing their job.

------
startupdiscuss
That's a surprise. Were they fresh out of school?

~~~
inputcoffee
Middle Managers. I don't know the various ranks of managers but if I had to
guess in the upper half of management.

